# Nordyne IQ problem



## Nolan (Oct 6, 2016)

I have a Nordyne IQ 4 ton system and can`t get the light to light up on the inverter board outside.
It is a new board and the contactor is sucked in and it has all the high voltage it needs.
The 5 amp fuse and the high voltage fuses are good.


----------

